# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Visible planets in dreams

## Havok

I have had one or two dreams now involving seeing a handful or more planets from earth. They have felt significant in one way or another, but for what reason, I cant quite get my head around it.

In my dreams I look up to the sky to see a handful of planets quite close to earth, and in my most recent dream I could see all the planets lined up, in a very slight cascading effect so that each planet was identifiable, yet in line (if you get me lol)! I don't recall much else in these dreams but they have felt significant. I remember my first one, in which had the feeling of impending doom like something big was about to or may have just happened (not neccessarly doom, just something big).

I'd like to know if anyone else out there has had either one, or many dreams like this, and would like to hear some interpretation on them too

Regards

D

----------


## Ryuinfinity

That sounds similar to something that happened to me. I was stargazing in a dream, and I could see Saturn, complete with rings, just floating there. It was about one tenth the size of the full moon, but was still clearly visible.

----------


## djinternet

> I'd like to know if anyone else out there has had either one, or many dreams like this, and would like to hear some interpretation on them too
> 
> 
> D



I THOUGHT-TRAVEL a lot (that is space travel via thought using dreams) 
and you can zip from planet to planet in this solar system. I have had 
dreams where I looked up and saw the earth!  :Eek:   ::shock::  

Anyway if you want to give THOUGHT-TRAVEL a shot here is a quick guide:

Just say the following out loud before sleep:

"I WISH TO GO TO (*** ENTER YOUR DESTINATION HERE ***)." 

I would recommend you do not THOUGHT-TRAVEL to Jupiter's 
moon known as EUROPA, or the planet known as Saturn or Earth's Moon.

The Worlds recommended you THOUGHT-TRAVEL to are as follows:

Mercury 	Venus 	The Sun  Mars 	Jupiter

Good luck and happy dreaming!

----------


## Brandon Heat

Yes I have had quite a few dreams with planets. Either I will see them from the place where I cam currently located such as the ground and they will be in the sky. Or I might be in the planets atmosphere, or a bit outside of it, and see some planets surrounding the one I was currently on. I have even traveled to the boundaries of space and seen the galaxies and solar systems that they beheld. All of which are rather extravagant experiences. And most of the time when such events occur it does seem that these places hold some significance however one can never really say.

----------


## wakkedout

When I was about 8 years old I had a very vivid dream of looking up at the earth. It was huge and the colors were brilliant. I remember it was all lit up. For some reason it seemed I was still on the earth at the same time. It sure scared me then, but now I marvel at it.

----------


## drewmandan

The sky in general is usually pretty active in dreams. I've had large planets, tornados, a brightened milky way, galaxies, etc. I even once saw the sun set and then come back up. That dream actually had a really neat plotline involving alternate universes. Anyway, remember to look up, there's always something really cool to see up there.

----------


## Pegasis

I once had a dream about being on another Earth Planet which had a Gravitational Pull two to three times stronger than Earth and I found it harder to move about, and I fe;t a longing to back on Earth.

----------


## drewmandan

> I once had a dream about being on another Earth Planet which had a Gravitational Pull two to three times stronger than Earth and I found it harder to move about, and I fe;t a longing to back on Earth.



Really? That's COOL

----------


## Garjzla

i have only had a spaced themed dream

----------


## Pegasis

Well it show we have a desire to expand the frontiers.

----------


## Havok

[QUOTE=djinternet;945823]I

I would recommend you do not THOUGHT-TRAVEL to Jupiter's 
moon known as EUROPA, or the planet known as Saturn or Earth's Moon.

{/QUOTE]

Now you have me wondering. Why do you recommend to stay away from these planets?  I wont tonight for fear of getting sucked into a micro black hole or something  :smiley: 

in all seriousness though, how often do you "Thought-Travel" ? Is this not the same as an OOBE ? Or is it somehow different?

Thanks for the tips DJ Internet. I have tried to incur an OOBE but I think I have only had one or two my whole life and they have just happened.  But I will be trying this tonight when I go to bed. I will be sure to post my experience online  ::D:

----------


## djinternet

[QUOTE=Havok;967617]



> I
> Now you have me wondering. Why do you recommend to stay away from these planets?  I wont tonight for fear of getting sucked into a micro black hole or something 
> 
> in all seriousness though, how often do you "Thought-Travel" ? Is this not the same as an OOBE ? Or is it somehow different?



I recommend to stay away from those planets: I went to Saturn and was told to not come back. Jupiter's moon is a recommendation and earth's moon - too many unstable minds.

I THOUGHT-TRAVEL a lot - mainly to The SUN -  a light world. Fantastic! It feels a lot like earth - but more natural. Good luck and post up what you see.

----------


## gigaschatten

I have seen the moon and sun next to each other twice in different dreams. The moon was a lot bigger than usual. Then the sun imploded and a while later it got very cold.

----------


## xoxosam

I don't know if you'll read this, cause this post is quite old, BUT

years ago, when I was like 12 I think? I dreamt that I was standing in front of my school with some other people, and we looked up at the sky and it was FILLED with planets, really close to earth. I felt scared and it looked really intimidating.
Now I'm 18, and within the last 2 months or so, I had 2 similar dreams.
The last dream I had about this, was last night.
I was outside somewhere, and everyone was scared because 'something huge and unexpected' was happening.
No one had seen it coming and when I looked up at the sky, once again, there were many planets really close to earth.
This was one of the first reaaaally scary dreams I've had lately. For some reason these dreams really freak me out.

----------


## black44r

I never look up into the sky when I'm dreaming. I did it once and it was an apocalypse and I do not wish to re-dream that again. Even though I met this nice girl, it was just that I had woken up believing this girl was real and I really met her haha.

----------


## Kat702

I had a dream that I was walking through the building and all of a sudden my left eye looks like a bunch of stars ( I sensed that I was having a vision )  and all of a sudden I was transported to space and I could see the planets lined up and I could see them moving.

I could see the stars and I could sense a being moving the planets, changing them and then I came back.  

This happened several times in the same dream.

I also saw lots of books in my dream, they were written very different but I was able to read them out Loud in my dream.  They were children's books.

----------


## sparkley

One time in my dream, I was standing outside and I looked up because I heated crazy cool/scary noises, and I seen these awesome planets or whatever they were, not necessarily shaped as planets, but they were all wacky like nebulae, it had a very scary feeling to it also and couldn't get my head around it after I woke up.

It's awesome stuff after awhile and id love to have a dream like it again, even though it's mess me up in the head the next day lmao, happy dreaming!

----------


## Simax

I had a dream where I could see the entire solar system (eart too) in the sky, rotating and all. It was great.

----------

